# Prednisone for Dogs.....



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

*Prednisone for Dogs...CAUTION*

I am not a vet or a doctor but I do have a daughter who is on oral steroids for an autoimmune seizure condition (20+ complex partial seizures in 24 hours, on some days) and we had to jump through so many hoops just to get her on steroids. They told us that the side effects are many and and can be ugly,we are experiencing this first hand. I don't know how steroids would differ for dogs because they cant tell use how they are feeling, but I would caution trading one problem for another by using steroids unless there are no other options. If a dog were to struggle with half the things my daughter is struggling with being on the steroids you would want to cry. I am not telling you to not use steroids but to weigh the risks verses the benefits and make sure you are educated on the long term and short term effects of the use of them. 
Here is some information you may want to read befor using them:

*The Use of Prednisone in Dogs
*
By Tess Thompson
http://www.nativeremedies.com/petalive/articles/use-of-prednisone-in-dogs.shtml

_Through time, dogs have proven their usefulness to humans. In the Stone Age and beyond, dogs and their keen sense of smell aided man in hunting. In today's fast-paced world, dogs help us in relieving stress by providing stress-relieving companionship.

A good owner accepts great responsibility for the relationship he shares with his dog. Taking good care of your canine pal is not always easy. Reality checks happen in the form of diseases, and the solution is not always as simple as giving medication. Many medicines that are administered to dogs come with their own set of complications and side effects.

Prednisone is one drug that is often used for treating autoimmune diseases in dogs. It is a synthetic, inactive corticosteroid that is chemically converted by the liver into prednisolone, an active steroid. The benefits of using the drug for treating a number of conditions in humans and animals have been established over time. Prednisone has varied and diverse uses. Some examples are as follows:

1. Treatment of excessive itching
2. Alleviation of asthma and other allergies
3. Managing emergencies like injuries to the spinal chord
4. Controlling rejections during organ transplants
5. Treating kidney disorders

On one hand, the manner in which this drug works allows it to be extremely versatile. It suppresses the immune system; therefore, it can be used to treat auto-immune, inflammatory, and kidney diseases.

On the other hand, the side effects that prednisone causes are burdensome for the pet owner. The following side effects can present themselves even when the drug is used for a short period of time:

1. Renal disorders
2. Abnormal thirst levels
3. Excessive hunger

Side effects that occur after a considerable period of usage are as follows:

1. Ulcers in the digestive tract
2. Pain and inflammation in pancreas
3. Diabetes
4. Degeneration of muscles
5. Unpredictable change in behaviors

The most dangerous side effect that can appear while administering prednisone is hyperadrenocorticism in dogs . Also known as Cushing's disease, this condition is caused by an inadvertent overdose of the drug.

Since it is a corticosteroid itself, prednisone obstructs the proper functioning of the adrenal glands. If the drug is continued for more than a week, it can affect the normal functioning of the adrenal glands on a permanent basis. This results in a dependency on the drug, since the body is unable to create its own natural corticosteroids.

Though prednisone seems like a wonder drug at times, indiscriminate use of this drug can be very dangerous. It can lead to conditions like Cushing's disease in dogs and also Addison's disease, both of which can prove to be fatal. _

*Prednisone For Veterinary Use*
By Barbara Forney VMD
http://www.wedgewoodpharmacy.com/monographs/prednisone.asp
_*Side Effects*

• Systemic side effects to corticosteroids are generally dependent on dose and duration of treatment. Short-term use of prednisone is unlikely to cause adverse effects. Adverse effects are more common in animals on immunosuppressive doses.

• Side effects seen in dogs include polyuria, polydipsia, polyphagia, poor haircoat, GI disturbance, diarrhea, vomiting, weight gain, GI ulceration, pancreatitis, lipidemia, elevated liver enzymes, diabetes mellitus, muscle wasting, and possible behavioral changes.

• Polyuria, polydipsia, polyphagia may be seen in dogs even on short-term therapy. 
Precautions

• Chronic or inappropriate use of corticosteroids, including prednisone, can cause life threatening hormonal and metabolic changes.

• Adverse effects due to corticosteroid treatment usually occur with long-term administration of the drug, especially when high doses are used. Alternate day therapy with short acting preparations is preferred. Animals who have received long-term therapy should be withdrawn slowly by tapering the dosage and prolonging the interval between doses.

• Corticosteroids suppress immune response. Animals receiving systemic corticosteroids may be more susceptible to bacterial or viral infections. Systemic corticosteroids can mask signs of infection, such as an elevated temperature.

• Systemic corticosteroids are contraindicated in patients with systemic fungal infections. (The treatment of Addison's disease may be considered an exception.)

• Prednisone must be converted to prednisolone in the liver. Animals in hepatic failure should receive prednisolone rather than prednisone.

• Corticosteroids should be avoided or used very carefully in young animals both because of immune suppression and the risk of GI ulcers.

• Corticosteroids have been implicated as a cause of laminitis in horses and ponies. Some corticosteroids are thought to be more likely to cause laminitis than others and prednisone has not historically been considered to be in the higher risk category. Pony breeds may be more susceptible to developing laminitis than horses.

• Although corticosteroids may be used in healthy older horses, they should not be used in horses with pituitary pars intermedia dysfunction. These horses may already have high levels of natural corticosteroids and are prone to laminitis and suppressed immune function.

• Corticosteroids should be avoided during pregnancy and lactation unless the benefits outweigh the risks. Large doses in early pregnancy may be teratogenic. Corticosteroids can induce labor in cattle and have been used to terminate pregnancy in bitches.
Drug Interactions

• When amphotericin B or diuretics such as furosemide are given with corticosteroids, there is an increased risk of electrolyte imbalances due to calcium and potassium losses.

• Digitalis and potassium levels should be closely monitored in animals taking prednisone.

• Corticosteroids may increase insulin requirements. Estrogen may potentiate the effects of corticosteroids.

• Drugs that may cause drug interactions with prednisone include salicylate, phenytoin, phenobarbital, rifampin, cyclosporin, erythromycin, mitotane and anticholinesterase drugs such as neostigmine and pyridostigmine.

• The immune response to vaccination may be reduced when corticosteroids are given at the same time.

• The risk of GI ulcers may be increased if corticosteroids and other drugs prone to causing ulcers such as nonsteroidal anti-inflammatory drugs are given at the same time.

*Overdose*

• Short-term administration of even large doses is unlikely to cause serious harmful systemic effects due to adrenal suppression. Problems associated with long-term administration of prednisone relate to suppression of normal adrenal function, iatrogenic Cushing's disease and metabolic crisis due to abrupt withdrawal._


----------



## Jill in Mich (Feb 24, 2008)

I'm sorry you and your daughter are going through all of this. It's really rough when the side effects are as tough as the original malady/disorder you're trying to treat. Seizures are so tough - my brother has seizures (epilepsy) and it was always so hard to watch him go through them, and then the residual effects (both physical, emotional and social). 20+ a day would really be tough. I hope you find a good solution. Is this something she could possibly outgrow?

You're right about the prednisone. It can be very hard on the dogs system and is known to shorten their life span. I know some dogs who have very few side effects from pred and gain relief of their allergy symptoms but the owners really struggle with the idea of keeping them on the pred long-term. I'm trying to avoid that myself with Tess' allergies.

Good luck to you and your daughter.


----------



## tikaboo (Aug 9, 2008)

My daughter is 21 and we have been trying to get answers for 5 years. We are finally getting close, they are thinking she has a very rare autoimmune disorder. One of the things they are leaning towards is a condition called Hosimoto Encephalopathy, they are running a ton of test to rule out a few other limbic seizure disorders related to autoimmune conditions. Her seizures have been steroid responsive. We are hoping they will soon put her on some other medications that they call steroid sparing agents which further suppress the immune system, meaning they wont have to use as much steroid to get the same results. We have a long road ahead........


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear about the challenges with your daughter's health. I do thank you for this information, though. It is good to know!


----------



## Lunastar (Feb 9, 2009)

So sorry to hear about your daughter. My Niece is going through something similar right now. It is hard to get those meds adjusted.


----------

